# Caenen Street Controversy 2012



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

A few pics from this year....The weather cooperated, the neighbors cooperated (which came as a surprise), had a fair turn out and who didn't love a full moon??

some more can be found here:

http://tinyurl.com/cvuom7f

and:

http://tinyurl.com/ckjcevy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lighting looks great..and oohh dead babies!!
what is that 3rd pic of?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the haunt! I like the "It's not baby Lisa", the door knockers along the fence, and Lamb Chops new assignment! I'm jealous you got to see the full moon. Nicely done!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Lilly, the 3rd is a time lapse of a Jacob's Ladder. the arc from bottom to top. I had to shroud the arc (as it is deadly) from the kiddos. I have an octagon fish aquarium placed over it...make it look kinda strange in the pic 

Thanks CC. The "Baby Lisa" is in reference to last year when she had just disappeared here in KC. i had a neighbor call the police over it. Silly neighbors


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job Glen! Some great pics and props. Well done.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty cool! Jealous that you have a Jacob's Ladder. Husband is to afraid I will hurt myself with one of those so I promised him that I would steer clear of those until I have taken some classes on using electricity.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks good. A Jacobs ladder is way more liability than I would want to deal with though. :jol:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.

The Ladder is a big liability. The base is completely enclosed in the base of the aquarium, with the glass tank inverted over it. The transformer was inside a vented plastic bucket with a lid...You would have to try VERY HARD to get to it. Not impossible, but very improbable....


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the car shot. everything looks great!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Sorry for not getting back sooner to say it. Work is running into the December Holiday mode! Ugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the shot of the guy in the car!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done, the Jacob's ladder is an enticing idea. Love the prop in the car, if you've got to park in the driveway. . . .why not? Thanks for sharing!


----------

